# Best t-shirt to print on?



## deacon_karry (Dec 4, 2007)

I read previous post regarding this subject and many if not all of the replies mention Jerzee, Gildan, Hanes, etc. as favorites. However, I will be purchasing tagless t-shirts from a company such as Royal Apparel, American Apparel, etc and their selection is based upon materials (i.e. baby rib, baby rib 1x1, baby rib 2x1, fine jersey, etc.) I have heard that all the ones I listed are pretty solid as far as printing on, but does anybody want to enlighten me further and supply their infinite wisdom before I jump out of the window and choose?

Thanks and appreciated in advance,

Deacon


----------



## mikelmorgan (Nov 1, 2008)

Ask ten different people this question and you get ten different answers, I like thin 4oz to 5oz 100% ring spun cotton. You have to be light on your ink coverage or the shirt will get heavy with ink.


----------



## LivingThread (Feb 25, 2008)

best is impossible to answer.

first the end products will be differnt with different garments and different prints.

you can go to the yard sale on saturday and buy a bunch of random things to print on for ten cents or maybe twenty five cents and test it out. thrift stores and such have sale on garment too and you can get some for like a quarter too.

then you will have a feel for what you want to accomplish and have some experience using that type (blend) of garment.


----------



## alan802 (Mar 24, 2008)

This is my very honest observation over the last few months. We print 80% Gildan and the number of defective shirts has probably quadrupled since July/August. Predominantly rips and holes in the shirts, a couple the size of my fist. I guess QC is understaffed. We have had quite a few that have the defective arrows on the shirts pointing at the holes that have made it through. I've wondered if this is the way gildan has always been, but I think I would have noticed long ago if that were the case. Has anyone else noticed this or am I losing it?


----------



## Wuhtzu (Apr 18, 2008)

I can recommend American Apparel's fine jersey shirts. I'm printing on those myself with water based paint - using discharging for black / dark garment.

I think the results on light garment are impressive and the dark fabrics (from AA's fine jersey series) discharges real nice giving really bright colors using the discharge technique 

They are very nice to ware too and AA's European department delivers in 7 days and have a real nice customer service.

Feel free to ask any AA specific question and I'll see if I know anything about it or have run into similar situation ect.


----------



## dmvnes (Aug 11, 2011)

The only thing I have a problem with as far as AA goes so far is that right now the majority of their shirts are unisex. Although most streetwear brands don't print male and female clothing this is something I'm looking to do with my brand. I'm hoping that the unisex tee doesn't come off metrosexual and start to take away from the brand itself. Open on comments as to your views on this.


----------



## J Alexander (Apr 12, 2011)

My first question would be what's your target market....if you're looking to get into the streetwear game, look into AAA Alstyle. But, the above is right...it's all preference there is no "right" or "wrong" answer. Only way to find out is to actually test it out with your audience
Good Luck


----------

